# Jones and Evans go back and forth at UFC 145 presser



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Go to the 11:50 mark if you wanna skip to Jones firing the first shot


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm so rooting for Rashad.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

It was hard to watch that without the foot licking catching your eye over and over.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It didn't seem like that much back and forth to me. That was the Rashad Evans Show. Jones took it well with a smile but, not much else.

It seemed to me like a huge difference in Rashad between this presser and the one with Phil. He was much more comfortable.

This is going to be the best Jon Jones fight ever.

it feels good to finally not be conflicted over a Rashad fight.

WAR SUGAR!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> It was hard to watch that without the foot licking catching your eye over and over.


i know right? their needs to be a poll entitled "Petition for Budhisten to change his avatar"

and the options bring :

-YES!!! change it!
-it was funny when it was new but will you please change it
-never was funny, change it now
-nothing gets the boys more rowdy then a little bit of vitor belfort foot licking! keep!


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Man, Jones was really annoying with his talking over people. Good press conference though.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

don't know what Rashad brings to the table that other fighters haven't. seems pretty obvious to me that'll we'll see another easy victory for JBJ


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It didn't seem like that much back and forth to me. That was the Rashad Evans Show. Jones took it well with a smile but, not much else.
> 
> It seemed to me like a huge difference in Rashad between this presser and the one with Phil. He was much more comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

limba said:


>


I know Rashad is small for a LHW and Jones is big for a LHW, but DAMN Jones looks big!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> It was hard to watch that without the foot licking catching your eye over and over.





xxpillowxxjp said:


> i know right? their needs to be a poll entitled "Petition for Budhisten to change his avatar"
> 
> and the options bring :
> 
> ...


Aw thanks guys


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Going for Rashad in this one.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Jon is going to beat the living $hit out of that boy. It will take a miracle for that boring old hack to beat Jones just watch the tape. You'd have to have not watched any fights from the last decade to think Rashads placid game can do anything but lay on Jones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Jon is going to beat the living $hit out of that boy. It will take a miracle for that boring old hack to beat Jones just watch the tape. You'd have to have not watched any fights from the last decade to think Rashads placid game can do anything but lay on Jones.


Well... that settles it.:sarcastic06:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Jon is going to beat the living $hit out of that boy. It will take a miracle for that boring old hack to beat Jones just watch the tape. You'd have to have not watched any fights from the last decade to think Rashads placid game can do anything but lay on Jones.


well, I guess there's no reason for them to fight then.... since you already know what's gonna happen.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones still makes a complete tit of himself at these conferences, when will he learn?!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ hahaha, tit.

Bones should talk less. He might be the best fighter in the UFC right now but he's a terrible speaker.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn right.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Who the hell does Jones think he is with his shiny ass bald head, so cocky.

Is he too good to look Rashad in the face?! HOW DARE HE!


----------



## nickredickulous (Feb 18, 2012)

Jones will most likely win, but man I hope he gets rocked or put in a bad position on the ground just to wipe that cocky smile off his face. The kid is good, but he def wont go on an Anderson Silva type run


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

nickredickulous said:


> Jones will most likely win, but man I hope he gets rocked or put in a bad position on the ground just to wipe that cocky smile off his face. The kid is good, but he def wont go on an Anderson Silva type run


Whose gonna stop him? He's already beat Shogun and Machida.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

good presser... nothing out of line, and i wouldnt really say they were taking shots at each other so much as they were just expressing themselves as they should...

only thing rashad brings is that he is another test... his experience with jones is the only thing that makes this interesting..

cant see rashad winning but hopefully he can test jones in a way that we havent seen before and maybe pull out a victory.. i would love to see rashad win and i think this is the first time i have ever rooted for him but that has more to do with my dislike of jones because i also dislike rashad. jones is actually growing on me but he needs a humbling and i hope it happens sooner than later...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope Rashad scores another KO in Atlanta and I get to witness it. As I plan on attending this and making it my first ever live MMA event.


----------



## bustinloose (Mar 20, 2012)

Evens has a slight punchers chance but will be dominated up or down. Jones is so full of himself it would be nice if he gets knocked out motionless for 5 minutes. Hopefully if Jones knocks Evens out with an illegal spinning elbow strike to the back of the head he gets disqualified instead of the UFC jamming it down our necks on a highlight reel everytime the division gets mentioned for the next six months. After the Edgar Henderson card a coin toss may be a better option than hearing from the judges possibly why Dana White made this one sided butchering the headline in Atlantic City instead of a competative main event. Maybe they could get Dolly Parton to be a judge she couldnt do any worse.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

at first I hated Jon Jones, but now, it's like watching Wayne Gretzky. I can't wait to watch what Jones will do in this fight. Rashad is one of the best fighters in the world and Jones is going to make him look like an amateur, can't wait! I hope Jones fights at heavyweight once this year too, I'm converted to a Jones fan, he could be the best there ever is in this sport.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

bustinloose said:


> Hopefully if Jones knocks Evens out with an illegal spinning elbow strike to the back of the head he gets disqualified


I agree that the spinning elbow should be illegal. Yeah the spinning elbow looks pretty wild but it seems almost predetermined to be a back of head shot. The Bonner elbow was 100% back of the head. When Jones throws that in close quarters at best it might catch the side of the head but more than likely land in the back of the head.

For me I've got the hope Rashad is banking on just that move. Jones throws elbow, Rashad avoids and then lands in close range. I'm cheering for Rashad and I don't hate on Jones, but that spinning elbow needs to be considered an illegal move.


----------

